# Dimensionierung von Leitungen bei Stern/Dreieck mit Motorschutzschalter



## Nost (27 Juli 2015)

Hallo,
Wir haben in der Anwendung einen Schraubenkompressor mit ~175kW/310A.
Dieser wird mit Stern Dreieck gestartet. Der Verdichter ansich startet immer
Entlastet (Fördervolumen beim start auf 25% reduziert). 
Jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage ob der Kabelquerschnitt im Schaltschrank und zu dem Motor richtig dimensioniert wurde. 
Im Schrank kommt nach dem Hauptschalter ein Motorschutzschalter (Siemens 3VL4) eingestellt auf 310A.
Von  diesem geht nun 2c 95mm² Gummieschlauchleitung Einzelader weg zu dem  Netz und Dreiecksschütz weg. Von den Schützen geht dann jeweils eine  Gummieschlauchleitung 4x95mm² zu dem Motor. 
Motorschutzschrelais gibt es wegen dem Motorschutzschalter nicht. 

Wenn  ich jetzt in die Tabelle für die Strombelastbarkeit für die Kabel  schaue so liege ich jeweils deutlich unter den 310A. Das Einzelader kann  bei günstigster verlegung mit 222A belastet weden. Das 4 Adrige ebenso.

Ist  es in diesem Fall zulässig den Querschnitt zu reduzieren da sich der  Strom auf die beiden Kabel aufteilt? Rein gefühlsmäßig wiederstrebt mir  das. Oder sind die Kabel entsprechend gross zu dimensionieren bzw  entsprechend niedrig abzusichern?


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (27 Juli 2015)

In den Strängen hast du nur 1/Wurzel3 des Gesamtstroms, d.h. ca. 58%. Darum auch wohl 120mm³ bei der Verbindung von Q1 zu K1, da dort 100% fließen.


----------



## Nost (27 Juli 2015)

Es ist doch so das wenn ich im Stern Betrieb im Anlauf bin das über K1.0  der 0,58 Nennstromläuft und das wenn ich im Dreiecksbetrieb bin Q1.0  der Nennstrom läuft und sich dieser 50/50 auf K1.0 und K3.0 aufteilt?  Oder habe ich da ein denkfehler. Oder ist es wie gezeichnet das im  Betrieb 58% des Strom über K1.0 und 32% über K3.0 fliessen.

Ist eine Reduzierung der Querschnitts durch die Parallelschaltung zwischen Q1.0 und K1.0 und K3.0 zulässig?


----------



## MSB (27 Juli 2015)

Haua, da muss man ja bei elementaren Grundlagen anfangen ...

a) Im Stern hast du rechnerisch nur 1/3 des Nennstromes, der Rest sind irgendwelche kurzfristigen Spitzen oder Anlaufströme, welche bei einem entlasteten Verdichter keine Rolle spielen.
b) Im Dreieck-Betrieb wiederum fließen jeweils 0,58 vom Nennstrom über K1.0 bzw. K3.0

Sprich die höchste Dauerbelastung der Verdrahtungsleitung beträgt ca. 180A ... also kein Problem.

c) Du schreibst zwischen Motorschutz und Schützen ist eine Gummischlauchleitung, damit gilt die Verbindung zwischen Motorschutz und Schütz als Kurz- und Erdschlusssicher.

Wobei es sich, bei strenger Betrachtung, hier nicht "nur" um diesen einen Motor handeln kann, sonst sind die Angaben im Plan schlicht unmöglich, sprich was hängt an 1schwarz - 1blau?

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Nost (27 Juli 2015)

@MSB
2x 0,58 sind mehr wie 1, wo liegt mein Verständnissfehler? Wenn über beide Schütze das gleiche läuft ist ein unterschiedlicher Querschnitt für die Zuleitungen der Schütze doch Quatsch oder?

Die drei abgänge Schwarz braun blau gehen auf ein Thermistor Schutz gerät mit Phasen überwachung. Dieses ist im Klemmkasten des Verdichters an den Anschlussbolzen abgegriffen.

Kurz und Erdschluss Sichere Leitung ist mir bekannt. Das H07RN-F grundsätzlich dazu gehört ist wusste ich bis jetzt nicht.


----------



## MSB (27 Juli 2015)

2x 0,58 ist in der Drehstromtechnik schon 1, bedenke du hast 3 Phasen.
Generell, wenn ich demjenigen der den Plan gemalt hat Sachkenntnis unterstelle, dann kann es sich hier eigentlich nicht um einen klassischen SD-Anlauf handeln.

Sprich hier wäre jetzt mal das genaue Typenschild des Verdichters interessant.

Generell kenne ich von den Verdichtern her 2 Varianten:
Teilwicklungsanlauf, hier macht dann aber der Sternschütz keinen Sinn, genauso wenig wie die sonstigen Angaben.
Stern-Dreieck, hier machen zwar die Sachen ansich Sinn, die Leistungsaufteilung aber definitiv nicht.


----------



## Nost (27 Juli 2015)

Also bei Teilwicklungsanlauf ist die Welt auf jedenfall für mich eine einfachere.

Der  Motor hat definitiv einen Stern Dreieck Motor. Es handelt sich um einen  Kältemittelverdichter und da ist es einfach so das ab einer gewissen  grösse keine Teilwicklungsmotoren für den Einbau mehr
auf dem Markt verfügbar sind. Deshalb finden dann dort dann wieder "normale" Stern Dreieck Motoren Verwendung.

Also  können wir festhalten das der Strom über jede Phase von K1.0 und K3.0  identisch sein sollte. Und somit auch der Querschnitt gleich sein  sollte.


----------



## Nost (29 Juli 2015)

@MSB
Ist Gummieschlauchleitung genrell Erd und Kurzschlussfest. Konnte dazu nicht finden lediglich das einzelader als Gummieschlauchleitung beides ist. Vermutlich bedingt durch die "dicke" doppelte ummantlung
siehe hier (Seite 2)
http://www.lappkabel.de/nc/produkte/katalog.html?pageID=883754


----------



## MSB (29 Juli 2015)

@Nost
Ich meinte zugegenermaßen auch das Stück zwischen Motorschutz und Schütze.

Wenn du das jetzt streng betrachtest hast du nach den Schützen, eigentlich schon dem Motorschutz, nun also parallel geschaltete Leiter,
welche sich im Überlastfall symetrisch verhalten müssen. Deshalb ist eine Überlasteinrichtung ausreichend, siehe dazu VDE0100-430.
Die andere Bedingung ist nun aber noch, das der Kurzschlussstrom über das 95mm² am Motor ausreichend hoch werden kann "Schleifenimpedanz".

Man muss sich hier halt über eins im klaren sein, das es sich hier quasi um Serienbau handelt, und da im Regelfall gespart wird wo sinnvoll möglich.


----------

